# For those dising over the counter flea treatment



## ILuvCowparsely (18 August 2014)

My friend recommended Johnsons4flea tablets

 used them once with the effects which i was told would happen (crazy cat after and hour and fleas falling off)

I have just given one of them another pill and sure enough after an hour she ran round like crazy licking biting chewing.  We have just viewed the surfaces she landed on and sure enough fleas were falling off dying.  This I was told would happen, this is one of the surfaces she landed on chewing 4 fleas in picture spinning round on their backs.  Hubby had a further few fleas on his side table in the sitting room.

 I recommend you give it a go on your cats I use the pills not drops, we have just given the other cat a dose and will wait an hour for him to start going crazy round the house once the fleas start dying.


The fleas>>


----------



## Janah (21 August 2014)

I've found those pills really good.  I had two kittens that were riddled with fleas when I picked them up.  Within 24 hours, no fleas.


----------



## CharliePonyPops (21 August 2014)

These products are adulticides which means that they will only work on adult fleas when taking into account the flea life cycle approximately 90% of the flea population are in the young/adolescent stage or as eggs meaning that this product is ineffective on these stages of development.  There is also no residual effect so that following the initial application after 24-48 hours it is no longer affective so once the young fleas develop and the eggs hatch you will no longer be covered.


----------



## Emma_H (22 August 2014)

Shameless said:



			These products are adulticides which means that they will only work on adult fleas when taking into account the flea life cycle approximately 90% of the flea population are in the young/adolescent stage or as eggs meaning that this product is ineffective on these stages of development.  There is also no residual effect so that following the initial application after 24-48 hours it is no longer affective so once the young fleas develop and the eggs hatch you will no longer be covered.
		
Click to expand...

^^^
Agree, this was echoed by the guy in our local pet shop. Good for killing adult fleas but doesn't do the egg and larvae stage.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (22 August 2014)

I have been wary of over the counter treatments of any kind since my cat had a horrible reaction to a wormer I bought from Sainsburys, can't remember exactly what brand it was but probably Bob Martin or something. I am too concerned that the chemicals in the ingredients are likely to have not been tested as thoroughly as veterinary prescribed medicines.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 August 2014)

Shameless said:



			These products are adulticides which means that they will only work on adult fleas when taking into account the flea life cycle approximately 90% of the flea population are in the young/adolescent stage or as eggs meaning that this product is ineffective on these stages of development.  There is also no residual effect so that following the initial application after 24-48 hours it is no longer affective so once the young fleas develop and the eggs hatch you will no longer be covered.
		
Click to expand...


 Which is why you can give pills to them again in the time the next cycle is adult.   I have used them for 2 months now 2 x and the difference is amazing.  All the drops are useless so I wont be using them again.


 This works for us and friends cats so we will stick with them, incidentally we found small fleas falling off to so it does work on smaller fleas. As per picture.


----------



## Honey08 (22 August 2014)

I don't like the idea of giving them something that drives them crazy though.


----------



## ribbons (29 August 2014)

I'm guessing the cats act 'crazy' due to the major erratic activity they feel as the fleas do 'the dance of the dying fly' 
(showing my age now  )

I would not expect it to be due to any ingredients in the pills. The reason over the counter products are usually less effective than those from the vet is because they are not allowed to contain the stronger chemicals that vets are allowed to prescribe.


----------



## twiglet84 (2 September 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			My friend recommended Johnsons4flea tablets

 used them once with the effects which i was told would happen (crazy cat after and hour and fleas falling off)

I have just given one of them another pill and sure enough after an hour she ran round like crazy licking biting chewing.  We have just viewed the surfaces she landed on and sure enough fleas were falling off dying.  This I was told would happen, this is one of the surfaces she landed on chewing 4 fleas in picture spinning round on their backs.  Hubby had a further few fleas on his side table in the sitting room.

 I recommend you give it a go on your cats I use the pills not drops, we have just given the other cat a dose and will wait an hour for him to start going crazy round the house once the fleas start dying.


The fleas>>






Click to expand...

It would be more effective to treat your house as 95% of a flea problem is in the home. Your cat is still going to get fleas and they are still going to reproduce. Therefore you are doing nothing to help the situation by just using an adulticide. An environmental spray and a topical treatment with an IGR is a much better idea.

x


----------



## Moomin1 (2 September 2014)

Wouldn't touch over the counter stuff with a barge pole.  Ditto that you need to treat your house at the same time, or it's a pointless exercise defleaing at all. You also need to worm at the same time.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 September 2014)

Honey08 said:



			I don't like the idea of giving them something that drives them crazy though.
		
Click to expand...

only for 5 minutes while the fleas are dying, at least it shows it works unlike frontline and what the vet used.


 Also we have treated the whole house we have used 3 flea bombs x 3 separate occasions and used the spray cans for the furniture.

 It obviously works these pills as the cats are now free of them and happy and the house is no longer infested.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 September 2014)

ribbons said:



			I'm guessing the cats act 'crazy' due to the major erratic activity they feel as the fleas do 'the dance of the dying fly' 
(showing my age now  )

I would not expect it to be due to any ingredients in the pills. The reason over the counter products are usually less effective than those from the vet is because they are not allowed to contain the stronger chemicals that vets are allowed to prescribe.
		
Click to expand...

Your so right - its because the fleas are dying, which is the hole point of using it as nothing else was effective.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 September 2014)

twiglet84 said:



			It would be more effective to treat your house as 95% of a flea problem is in the home. Your cat is still going to get fleas and they are still going to reproduce. Therefore you are doing nothing to help the situation by just using an adulticide. An environmental spray and a topical treatment with an IGR is a much better idea.

x
		
Click to expand...

 I would say someone who is a CP foster since 2006 and had  cats for over 49 would know you have to do the house as well as the animals.  I  have to keep mine and my foster cats regularly  wormed and flea'd while in my care.


----------



## twiglet84 (2 September 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			I would say someone who is a CP foster since 2006 and had  cats for over 49 would know you have to do the house as well as the animals.  I  have to keep mine and my foster cats regularly  wormed and flea'd while in my care.
		
Click to expand...

Well as a qualified nurse of 12 years I can tell you the last thing I recommend is pet shop flea and work treatment. The adulticide has no effect on the house whatsoever. Its all about choosing the right protocol. 

Which products have been using? Have you been using them at the correct intervals?
Of course if you are using frontline it wont be effective, it again is only an adulticide, hence why the now have frontline combo which has an IGR.


----------

